# Satellite T.V.



## noserhodes

Hi all,

We have recently had installed a freeview box with a satellite dish Astra 28.2 (installed efficiently by a local portuguese satellite installation company). We seem to be receiving most channels but we don't seem to be be able to get BBC programs. Does anyone know of any reason why we aren't receiving BBC? Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated, bearing in mind I would like to watch "Match of the Day" on Saturdays!!!!


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, We had it installed a week ago and we get the BBC channels......


----------



## santaanita

then he has not aimed i at the right satallite they put up a new one not long back for the bbc channels which hada stronger signal.annd its freesat not freeview there is a difference


----------



## canoeman

noserhodes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have recently had installed a freeview box with a satellite dish Astra 28.2 (installed efficiently by a local portuguese satellite installation company). We seem to be receiving most channels but we don't seem to be be able to get BBC programs. Does anyone know of any reason why we aren't receiving BBC? Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated, bearing in mind I would like to watch "Match of the Day" on Saturdays!!!!


You might need to do a research for channels or enter new transponder codes, the channels are moving around a bit at the moment because of changes in UK and the Astra sats being altered and added too.

Check which Sat they've tuned you into, there's a few of different Astra's you can pick up, they don't all transmit same programs

Freeview what box are you using? sure it's not FTA channels, If your getting other UK TV channels then it sounds as if the transponders codes aren't entered and probably need entering manually.

These are the two main web sites to keep track of Free to Air and Sky channels, the Lyng is the slightly easier to use.
Astra 1N / Astra 2A / Astra 2B / Astra 2D / Eutelsat 28A (28.2°E) - All transmissions - frequencies - KingOfSat
Eutelsat 28A & Astra 1N/2A/2B at 28.2°E - LyngSat


----------



## siobhanwf

Portuguese installers do not really have they right equipment for fine tuning Sky Satellite even Freeview.
After the third one tried to install here I got it done by an English installer and the first thing he said was our signal was one of the strongest he had encountered in Portugal

Happy to pass his details if you want. He lives local to Caldas da Rainha


----------



## travelling-man

I recently asked a local guy to install Freesat and he did a great job......... except he installed Freeview instead of Freesat....... I don't know if there's any major difference between the two but if there is, perhaps someone could tell me what please?


----------



## canoeman

Same question as to noserhodes are you sure it's Freeview?

I don't believe that you can receive Freeview in Portugal, it's received via aerial or built in receivers in UK. Freeview / Home works on a UK postcode and you'll only get the channels sent out as part of Freeview package, and available to your UK post code.

Freesat will pick up any unencrypted signals, see channels available on Lyng link, Eutelsat 28A & Astra 1N/2A/2B at 28.2°E - LyngSat

Or a good receiver will pick up any FTA channels in excess of 300 most of which you'll want to delete


----------



## travelling-man

You're right........ again! 

A friend told me I had Freeview but on checking that index, I have Freesat.

I'd have liked to see maybe a decent history channel and/or maybe something like Nat Geo but I have to say it's not too bad for a freebie.


----------



## canoeman

You'd have to go down the "Sky" subscription route to get those


----------



## noserhodes

*thankyou*

thanks all as per usual some good sound advice i will try to retune manually first to see what happens, and then take it from there, if all else fails i have a new sky hd plus box in uk still paying subscription, i can always bring that over as a friend of mine here has been successful with his.
sorry have not been chewing you all with more asks but we are still up to our necks with renovations, but when time allows there are many things still to discover through your forums.
after three months it now feels like home, we have settled well and are ever so thrilled with how we have been welcomed and received by the locals, they have been truly outstanding, and have helped us no end, they are amazing and are in our hearts.


----------



## canoeman

Just remember with Sky the address and subscription must remain in UK, if they have any idea your using it here thy'll cancel your service.


----------



## travelling-man

I don't think it's worth the hassle of getting a package so will just get by with what we currently have. 

TV isn't very important to either of us really.


----------



## siobhanwf

noserhodes said:


> thanks all as per usual some good sound advice i will try to retune manually first to see what happens, and then take it from there, if all else fails i have a new sky hd plus box in uk still paying subscription, i can always bring that over as a friend of mine here has been successful with his.
> sorry have not been chewing you all with more asks but we are still up to our necks with renovations, but when time allows there are many things still to discover through your forums.
> after three months it now feels like home, we have settled well and are ever so thrilled with how we have been welcomed and received by the locals, they have been truly outstanding, and have helped us no end, they are amazing and are in our hearts.


We have no p roblems at all with the sky+ box we brought from UK


----------

